Ask HN: What is your hourly rate as a freelancer? - whatstherate
======
phkahler
The rule of thumb I've heard many times is to take your rate as an employee
and double it. The simplest way to do that is take your $K-per year and change
the units to $-per hour. 100K per year become $100 per hour. I've also seen
some stuff here on HN - and IRL - that suggests this is a minimum.

------
throwawayy2018
$300 / hour

~~~
bkovacev
I saw in your other comments that you do mobile/full-stack dev - my email is
on my profile and I do mainly backend dev work in Python and Elixir if you
need any help.

------
akulbe
$150/hr. for Chef development.

------
siquick
(Target Salary / 1000) * 1.5

~~~
Blackstone4
How are you defining Target Salary? Annual or weekly or daily?

~~~
siquick
Annual Salary

------
matchmike1313
$40-$60 an hour typically.

------
paulcole
$50/hr. But all I do is Google Apps Script stuff.

~~~
akulbe
I'm not sure what all this entails, but if I were you, I'd raise your rates.

~~~
paulcole
It’s basically using JavaScript for extensions/automations/web apps/whatever
built around Google docs, sheets, gmail.

I’m a writer for a marketing agency at my day job. So I mostly do it for fun
and a little variety.

